# Mahindra 1526 pto issues



## Thirties (Jun 18, 2021)

I was mowing and all of a sudden the belt stopped turning . I checked the oil and made sure it would turn freely when not engaged . I checked the pto 10 amp fuse and it was blown . I replaced it and as soon as I push the pto button it blew it again. Any ideas ? It’s a 2016 1526 shuttle shift model .


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Thirties, welcome to the forum. 

Sounds like your electric PTO clutch has a short circuit internally and is pulling too much current. Check the electrical connector (plug) at the PTO clutch to see if it is melted, corroded, or burned, yielding a high resistance connection.


----------

